# Friday 8/17 and the Storm



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to fish with my old buddy Jack, and his lovely wife Joyce, on Friday. Well, we got to fish for a little while before the perfect storm got us. We left Destin at 9:15 and headed out into a flat calm sea. Running at 35 mph, laughing, drinking cokes with our feet up. First stop, 3 baits go down and 3 nice amberjacks come up. Joyce reels hers and mine up. What a woman. Jack reeled his up and sat back with me a laughed at Joyce get a whippin and doing some butt kicking of her own. Things were going great. With a limit of amberjacks on board, time to make a short move for some grouper. Got 6 on the next place and headed for another. This is were it gets interesting. A huge storm, that I was later told was 150 miles wide, is bearing down on us. We are in a 29 foot CC and things don't look good. While i'm tieing things down, Jack catches two more grouper and then all heck breaks loose. Seas go from flat calm to 5 feet, lighting everywhere, and raining so hard you can only see 20 feet in front of the boat. Can I just say, there was no laughing from me and Joyce, but Jack on the other hand, is having the time of his life. That crazy fool is laughing and having a ball. Where else can you be a grown adult, play in the rain, and no one looks at you funny. We then proceed to make the slow track home. 20 miles of pounding and it clears up SOME right before we hit the pass. Oh well, home at a decent time and everyone is safe. My first trip with Joyce and I hope she comes back. Only got a picture or two due to the nasty weather. Ended up with 3 amberjacks and 8 grouper, so not to bad a day even with the weather. Everyone please be safe out there watch out for each other. 

Captain Delynn Sigler 
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Good job Capt! From the posts I see of yours, you never disappoint!!


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great job Capt. Delynn. I'm looking forward to our trip on Saturday.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

does an Amberjack have a similar line as a mackerel?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job on the jacks! We were out there and that storm started building behind us. Made the mistake of running SW and ended up about 25 miles NE of Petronious. Nothing to show either.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

everyone made it home safe and sound with a pile of fish to eat. good job delynn!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

My buddy and his brother got hit by lighting that same day. One was taken in by cost guard Both are ok but it was a crazy moment...


----------



## Deckhand Deputy (Jul 31, 2012)

Good Job again Capt. Hey at least with the rain you didn't have to wash much on the deck. There's always a bright side to a rainy day.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice Donkeys!!!!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job Capt.!


----------



## Jack7767 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Captain DeLynn, as good as they get!*

I have been out with Captain DeLynn 3 times and have had a great trip each time. You will not find a more knowledgeable, fun, hard working guy to fish with. I have been lucky enough to have fished with several big name Captains in some special places, (Kona, Costa Rica) and Delynn is as good as they get plus fun to fish with. I highly recommend him. Jack IGFA Rep, TN :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

